# AVG won't scan



## JakktheRippa (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi. I have recently had quite a few problems with my laptop which have never occured before and I am quite concerned. I have AVG 8.5 free installed on my computer but it was windows defender which alerted me on numerous occasions to Trojan threats. I clicked remove all each time but it keeps occuring. 

Today I opened AVG in order to fully scan my computer for any threats but the scan button simply won't work. Yesterday I ran a scan over a selected file which I thought may have included the infection (which it didn't) but today I can't run a selected scan or even a full scan. I click the scan button, which then greys out as if activated, but nothing happens. I don't want to restart my laptop because the past few times I have started it I receive 'critical error' messages which are also very worrying.

I'm not sure whether these 2 problems are linked but I really need to run a whole computer scan with AVG to make sure.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello -

It sounds as though the machine is infected. Some malware today disables protection applications.

If you want assistance with malware removal....

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------

